
Ask HN: US Tax accountants with experience dealing with non-resident aliens? - bezalmighty
Hi guys,<p>I&#x27;m struggling to find a good tax accountant who has experience dealing with non-resident aliens and withholding tax. Does anyone have any recommendations? Is there software that might be useful?<p>Lots of accountants I&#x27;ve contacted don&#x27;t even realize its legal for non-resident aliens to own a business in the states (it&#x27;s perfectly legal).<p>Thanks!
======
philiphodgen
Contact me. My email address is in my profile. My day job is international tax
lawyer. I know this stuff and I know accountants who do tax returns.

~~~
amingilani
I'll be contacting you as well!

